# Need help choosing LED lighting for new plant tank



## Jamesc3 (Sep 26, 2016)

I have a 5 gallon tank that Im going to be setting up with fluval stratum substrate.
ive been wondering if I can use a led bulb for this because they are so much cheaper.
This is the light ive been looking at:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DQXFC46/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I just want to grow something in it


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a very red bulb, it will probably grow things, but they won't look the best due to the red hue. I would suggest a more neutral fixture. If you are on a tight budget, there are always clamp lights with 5000k compact fluorescent lights, one of my best tanks uses these.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Can you name the maker of the fixture you use, please.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with AK It will probably grow plants well, but the purplish light may annoy you. Try to find a similar light not specifically made as a grow light with a color temperature (Kelvin, K) of about 6500. This will give an attractive white light that is also bright enough to grow plants. A 5 gallon tank is easy to light.


----------



## Jamesc3 (Sep 26, 2016)

im not concerned with the look just a side tank too grow stuff for my main tank, and experiment.


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

I use these lights, but under the TaoTronics Brand. These are spot lights, and very strong for a 5g tank. You may find it will burn your plants! I use them along with regular 60watt FLOOD lamps to give nice color on my 55g, 29g. They do grow plants, but I've tried them alone, without the 'white' flood lamps, and plants don't seem to do as well, since you are missing that nice 5000 approx. range of the spectrum. Mixing them makes a very nice color. But it is too much light for your little 5g. I use regular 45watt LED bulbs on my small 5g's. I'm happy with those with a clip on style lamp. I twist the lamp 'backwards' and bend the arm back over so the unit is not able to fall into the water from lack of tension. Also, clip on lamps will 'torque' your glass seams if you pull around on them while they are attached to the tank, so better to fix their angle and then place on the tank. I think those clip on's cost about 8-10 dollars ea. at Walmart or Target. 40-45watt LED flat faced or bulb type LED's are around 9 dollars at Lowes. 

Bottom line is I love that red color in my tanks mixed with the whiter lights. But those spots are way too strong for your 5g. You could hang it a few feet up, and place a clip on 6000K 'white' 40watt LED light on the tank and it would look nice. Fish colors are fantastic with that red/blue spectrum. I've also used the 15-20watt equivalent LED bulbs on 5g, but it seemed too dim to my eyes. I like the 45watt better. Can grow anything.


----------



## Jamesc3 (Sep 26, 2016)

i end up putting it on my 45 gallon high with my fluval eco bright


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

Jamesc3 said:


> i end up putting it on my 45 gallon high with my fluval eco bright


That's the ticket!


----------



## supperfish (Oct 10, 2016)

I see this LED on a site in which it's used for plants, not aquatic plants. However, I think it also works for aquatic plants.


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 8, 2016)

I have had good results with AquaRay LED's and their controllers are not bad.


----------

